# un certain nombre



## regbar

Bonjour ! 

Un certain nombre d'informations nous sont parvenues / Un certain
nombre d'informations nous est parvenu ?

Le plus souvent, on choisit la première solution. Est-ce correct ?


----------



## Nico5992

Je dirais que oui.
Pour moins, "un certain nombre de", c'est pareil que "beaucoup" ou "quelques" (du point de vue de la grammaire en tout cas).


----------



## regbar

Mais pluriel ou singulier après ?


----------



## Nico5992

pluriel
désolé, mon message n'était pas clair


----------



## regbar

De même, "la plupart" est toujours suivi d'un pluriel. Est-ce correct ? Pourquoi dit-on "la plupart des gens sont..." alors que l'on dit "la majorité des gens est..." ou "la moyenne des gens est..." ?


----------



## Cath.S.

regbar said:
			
		

> De même, "la plupart" est toujours suivi d'un pluriel. Est-ce correct ? Pourquoi dit-on "la plupart des gens sont..." alors que l'on dit "la majorité des gens est..." ou "la moyenne des gens est..." ?


Regbar, il me semble que la majorité des gens emploient le pluriel dans ce cas mais je peux faire erreur.


----------



## Nico5992

Oui, "la plupart" est suivi d'un pluriel.
Pour ce qui est de tes autres questions, je ne sais pas trop.
Je pense que ça dépend des cas. Personnellement, je fais confiance à mon oreille.


----------



## fetchezlavache

voici ce que dit l'office québecois de la langue française



> L'accord avec l'expression la plupart
> 
> Il serait utile de préciser d'abord que la plupart est un nom collectif, c'est-à-dire un nom qui, du point de vue grammatical, est un singulier, mais dont le sens évoque un pluriel. L'accord du verbe peut donc se faire soit avec le nom collectif, au singulier, soit avec les éléments au pluriel. Dans le cas de la plupart, l'accord se fait toujours avec le complément, qu'il soit exprimé ou sous-entendu. Trois cas sont possibles : le complément peut être au pluriel, au singulier, ou être sous-entendu.
> 
> Premier cas : le complément est au pluriel. Le verbe sera toujours au pluriel. Exemple : « La plupart des dossiers sont classés. »
> 
> Deuxième cas : le complément est au singulier. Dans ce cas, le verbe sera au singulier. Toutefois, cette construction ne se rencontre plus aujourd'hui que dans l'expression la plupart du temps. Exemple : « La plupart du temps s'est passé en chansons. »
> 
> Troisième cas : le complément est sous-entendu. Là aussi le verbe se met au pluriel. Exemple : « Quels beaux chevaux! Malheureusement, la plupart sont déjà vendus. »
> 
> L'accord du verbe après les expressions la plupart d'entre nous, la plupart d'entre vous se fera toujours au pluriel. Exemples : « La plupart d'entre vous sont arrivés en retard », « La plupart d'entre nous sont partis à cinq heures. » Dans ce dernier exemple, le verbe est à la troisième personne du pluriel. Mais après la plupart d'entre nous, il est possible de le mettre à la première personne du pluriel pour signaler que la personne qui parle ou écrit s'inclut dans le groupe. Par exemple : « La plupart d'entre nous sommes partis à cinq heures


----------



## ryuken

Le sujet est déjà bien vieux mais nombreux seront peut-être les utilisateurs à venir le lire:
le choix de l'accord est libre dans ce genre de cas, on appelle ça la syllepse si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## Frapap

Voici la phrase qui m'agace

Je suis président d'une association où nombre de personnes sont représentées...

Pourquoi le verbe est-il au pluriel ?


----------



## janpol

nombre de + nom = un nombre indéterminé  mais pluriel. L'accord est donc logique.
Grevisse considère "nombre de" comme un adjectif indéfini.


----------



## Frapap

Merci !
C'est absolument logique, mais analysant la phrase je me disais :
Un grand nombre = sujet donc verbe au singulier...

Il faut absolument que je demande à mon chef de m'acheter un grevisse pour le bureau !


----------



## janpol

Avec "un grand nombre de personnes", je mettrais aussi le verbe au pluriel car ce sont les personnes qui sont représentées, pas le nombre.
un grand nombre de personnes, c'est "beaucoup de personnes" et là encore on dirait "sont représentées".


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Avec "un grand nombre de personnes", je mettrais aussi le verbe au pluriel car ce sont les personnes qui sont représentées, pas le nombre.
> un grand nombre de personnes, c'est "beaucoup de personnes" et là encore on dirait "sont représentées".


Avec _nombre de_, le pluriel est en effet obligatoire comme expliqué par Janpol. Avec _un grand nombre de_ ou _un certain nombre de_, les deux accords sont possibles…


----------



## The_chemist

Frapap said:


> Voici la phrase qui m'agace
> 
> Je suis président d'une association où nombre de personnes sont représentées...
> 
> Pourquoi le verbe est-il au pluriel ?



(Nombre de) figure parmi les expressions agaçantes qui sont suivis d'un verbe au pluriel ou au singulier.
Pour tout résumer, SI TU METS L'ACCENT SUR LA GRANDE QUANTITÉ, TU METS LE VERBE AU PLURIEL. SINON, C'EST AU SINGULIER.
Exemple.
Le nombre de personnes est compté.


----------



## Maître Capello

The_chemist said:


> Le nombre de personnes est compté.



 *Le*_ nombre de_ n'est pas du tout la même chose que _nombre de_ (sans article) !


----------



## The_chemist

Maître Capello said:


> *Le*_ nombre de_ n'est pas du tout la même chose que _nombre de_ (sans article) !


 
Ah oui, désolé. J'ai dit n'importe quoi parce que je voulais juste atteindre les 30 posts pour ajouter un URL. lol.
Bref, l'accord du sujet se fait avec le noyau du syntagme nominal sujet. Le noyau peut être NOMBRE ou PERSONNES, suivant les cas. mais comme j'avais dit plus haut, si on insiste sur la notion du nombre et de la quantité, l'accord se fera plutôt avec PERSONNES comme dans le premier cas.


----------



## pirlouette

Est-ce que "un certain nombre" veut dire plutôt un grand nombre ou un nombre "moyen" ?
Merci


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais que ça dépend : "il y en a quand même un certain nombre" = y'en a beaucoup, mais si tu rencontres "Combien avez-vous de pommiers dans votre verger ? - Un certain nombre !", ça peut être moyen !


----------



## pirlouette

Oui je vois... Mais pour le verger, ne serait-ce pas que la personne veut exagérer le nombre de pommiers qu'elle a ? Donc elle dit qu'elle en a beaucoup maisil est possible qu'elle n'en ait pas tant que ça ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Si tout à fait, mais ça peut également être une incertitude franche, comme on dirait "quleques-uns" vois-tu ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut pirlouette,

Ça dépend de la phrase et du contexte...
Moi, je peux répondre « un certain nombre » à une question me demandant combien il y a de <choses> pour plusieurs raisons :


Je connais la réponse, mais je n'ai pas envie de la donner et veux rester sciemment évasive (pour couper court à une conversation qui m'ennuie ou m'agace par exemple)
Je sais qu'il y en a « pas mal, un certain nombre », mais chiffrer exactement serait au-delà de mes capacités
Je ne connais pas du tout la réponse, mais je sais que la réponse n'est pas « peu »
... autre ?


----------



## pirlouette

Super ! Merci infiniment à tous les deux, ça m'aide beaucoup


----------

